# Rogrs or Bell - Bundle



## bootsie (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi,

currently pay rogers for internet + Tv = 130 this after 1 year saving of 20% on tv I also pay bell =23 for phone

- cell phone with Fido - not an issue

Thinking of switching to BELL package (will get discount for a year) or at least to Primus internet which is $37 vs $47 for Rogers per month .

Anyone have any ideas -- would like to keep comparable service
- 60 Gig download and channels - no TMN or HBO


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

I've been happy with primus. We pay 72 per month for Internet, phone and Long distance. I think it's called their triple bundle package. They also have a reasonably good offering of wireless products on offer. Aeroplan miles can be collected as well for full frugality!


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

I really hope you don't live in one of the areas where you can get Wind or Techsavvy/Acanac.


----------



## rookie (Mar 19, 2010)

devil or deep sea??? fire or frying pan??? see if u can avoid either....


----------

